# ports now reprompting for config when config already set



## chrcol (Aug 3, 2012)

I noticed a trend which I think started around when 9.0 was released but also happens on 8.x that when I am upgrading my ports the prompt box appears even tho I have already set the options previously, has there been a change in how this is intended to work and is there a way to revert to the old behaviour?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 4, 2012)

There is a new options framework that has been implemented. You will probably see the unexpected prompt box until all ports which use it have selected options via the new method, at least once...


----------



## phoenix (Aug 6, 2012)

And, the options screen will reappear anytime the default options change, or a new option is added.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 15, 2012)

You can run /usr/ports/Tools/scripts/options2ng.sh to convert the old saved options to the new ones.


----------

